

The Great China Ponzi–-An Economic Trainwreck Which Will Rattle the World - timtas
http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/the-great-china-ponzi-an-economic-and-financial-trainwreck-which-will-rattle-the-world/?utm_source=wysija&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Mailing+List+Saturday+9+AM

======
abledon
Ok, don't invest in chinese real estate. Got it!

~~~
timtas
If you think that insulates you (and me) entirely, you may want to read the
article again. In particular: "The resulting deflationary spiral will suck the
global economy into its vortex. And Wall Street will go down for the count
because this time the Fed will be utterly powerless to reverse the tide."

